

Malware Implicated in Fatal Spanair Plane Crash - wavesound
http://www.technewsdaily.com/malware-implicated-in-fatal-spanair-crash-1078/

======
sz
Wait... do airplanes run on Windows?! That sounds like a really bad idea!

~~~
bbk
I have seen BSOD on ATMs running XP.

